
Maskew - A JavaScript Library For Skewing The Shapes Of Elements - Hirvesh
http://oxism.com/maskew/
======
Hirvesh
A very nice JavaScript library with a simple API to skew elements. Works well
on images and is also available as a jQuery plugin. You just need to provide
the skew angle as parameter.

via: [http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/maskew-javascript-
libr...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/maskew-javascript-library-for-
skewing.html)

------
quasimo
I shared it here: <http://dot-
js.com/posts/acef2f2d-1818-412d-807b-4977f1ec431f>

~~~
Hirvesh
nice to see Telescope being used :)

